# GUI editor



## looogi (9. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

habe Eclipse 3.1.1  und ich habe eigentlich gar keinen GUI Editor installiert. Doch wenn ich ein neues Projekt öffne, dann new-->other, dann kann ich unter dem ordenr AWT, oser Swing wählen was ich will. Wenn ich nun ein JFrame wähle, dann bekomme ich auch Grafisch diese JFrame angezeigt, und ich kann per Mausklick Swing Komponenten auswählen und in das JFrame einfügen. Es wird dann automatisch der Sourcecode erzeugt.  Ist das ein GUI Editor? oder gehört das zum Standart von Eclipse? 

und welcher GUI Editor ist den für Eclipse am besten geeignet?  

danke


----------



## Marfir (9. Apr 2006)

> Ist das ein GUI Editor?



Ja



> gehört das zum Standart von Eclipse?



Nein



> welcher GUI Editor ist den für Eclipse am besten geeignet?



Ich glaube da gibts nur einen. Aber wenn du mit dem zufrieden bist, dann belass es doch dabei?
Ansonsten kannste auch NetBeans nutzen, da ist auch ein GUI-Editor dabei.


----------



## paedubucher (9. Apr 2006)

Wenn du wirklich einen guten Swing-GUI Editoren brauchst, dann greifst du besser zu Netbeans. Der eingebaute GUI-Editor "Matisse" ist wesentlich einfacher zu bedienen und vorallem schneller als der Visual Editor für Eclipse. Da hat Eclipse noch einiges nachzuholen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Apr 2006)

*verschoben*


----------



## bygones (10. Apr 2006)

paedubucher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du wirklich einen guten Swing-GUI Editoren brauchst, dann greifst du besser zu Netbeans. Der eingebaute GUI-Editor "Matisse" ist wesentlich einfacher zu bedienen und vorallem schneller als der Visual Editor für Eclipse. Da hat Eclipse noch einiges nachzuholen.


naja - es gibt genügend Plugins für Eclipse die diese Funktionaltät bieten...


----------



## jdevelop.eu (15. Apr 2006)

Meiner Meinung nach hat JBuilder einen sehr guten Editor. Die Foundation Version ist kostenlos, kannst dir bei Borland.de downloaden.


----------

